# Family of 5 thinking of moving to Portugal



## scpnog (Oct 2, 2011)

Ola, My family and I have been contemplating on moving to Portugal from Canada. We have 3 baby girls under 4 years old. I have lived in Portugal between the ages of 10-15. I am a journeyman electrician by trade and I speak portuguese and english fluently. Our questions to you are: 
due to the current economic situation in Portugal, is it still possible to live life comfortably with a family of 5 or would it be a struggle? 
Are contruction jobs hard to come by?
What was it like leaving family behind in your original country? 

We are nervous, excited, scared and we think we're nuts.
Please help! All opinions welcome! Obrigado!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you speak Portuguese fluently and have lived here for some years then you have far more insight into the country than others, but jobs are scarce and becoming scarcer, electricians always hard to find but that doesn't necessarily mean it would provide a living.
If you have Portuguese nationality it would at least reduce your outgoings in some ways like not reguiring Private Health Insurance. 
Family for us is only a few hours and minimal travel cost so a bit different to Canada, but video links help.


----------



## The Patriot (Oct 3, 2011)

*Sounds great!*



scpnog said:


> Ola, My family and I have been contemplating on moving to Portugal from Canada. We have 3 baby girls under 4 years old. I have lived in Portugal between the ages of 10-15. I am a journeyman electrician by trade and I speak portuguese and english fluently. Our questions to you are:
> due to the current economic situation in Portugal, is it still possible to live life comfortably with a family of 5 or would it be a struggle?
> Are contruction jobs hard to come by?
> What was it like leaving family behind in your original country?
> ...


Hi there, we are moving there too from the UK.
Depending on what you are going to do and how you mean to live, I hear that the government has introduced a 10-year income tax exemption window for foreign residents moving to live in Portugal – and this extends to retirees moving in and receiving their income in the form of a pension. The tax holiday has been backdated to the 1st of January last year, and it really benefits anyone who moves to live in the country and who comes with foreign sourced income from a nation where there is a double taxation agreement in place with Portugal.

You can also apply for 6 years exemption from property tax (Imposto Municipal sobre Imoveis) IMI when you first buy a propperty in Portugal.

Our plan is to grow alot of our own fruit and veg, have some hens, make wine,
get a good filter for the well, solar power ect, this should greatly reduce general living expenses.

Hope this helps and I hope it is a success for you,

Kind regards

Gonzalez


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I believe the property tax exemption (8 years) has been removed now. It was for people who were 1) permanent residents and 2) moved into the property within 6 months from the transfer being completed.


----------



## scpnog (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for the info, very much appreciated.


----------



## PedroCruz (Sep 15, 2011)

*Family of 5 thinking of moving to Portugal - Reply*

Hello scpnog,

I don't understand why you want to move from Canada to Portugal, but ... hope's for the clime.

As for the struggle ... you'll get plenty. Construction is down. Banks don't lend = people don't buy.

Double taxation depends on many factors, but, if you're moving for good, you'll be treated as any other Portuguese citizen, no exceptions.

IMI = hum .... let's wait for the OE2012 (annual government budget), the exemptions tend to end. It will be out on the 17th of this month.

"Our plan is to grow alot of our own fruit and veg, have some hens, make wine,
get a good filter for the well, solar power ect, this should greatly reduce general living expenses."

Grow your own fruits and vegies ... cool.
Make wine .... cool (I can't taste it) 
Filter for the well .... be careful, depending on the region, it might be safe or not. We still have illegal waste dropping to the soil.
Solar power ... in Portugal that kind of equipment is too expensive. Don't know if it's worth the investment (but, I don't have too much experience on that area).

If you need a more precise help on fiscal matters, just drop a line.
If you still want to come, be welcome (choose Algarve, warmer clime).
Cheers


Pedro Cruz


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello there

Here are tthree very useful links

LINK ONE which connects you to Portuguese living in Canada, they have many contacts in Northern Portugal

Northern Portugal Cultural Centre

LINK 2

INDEX - Northern Portugal

LINK3






There are lots of videos telling you all about life in the North


----------

